# ON1 NoNoise AI 2021



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2021)

The stand alone noise reduction from ON1 is $62.59 CAD with a discount right now (I entered NIKONRUMORS) and I'm tempted to buy it but would like some feedback in case anyone can compare it to other offerings. They are making great claims but the reviews are presently few and not that convincing. I did download the free trial and will play with it as soon as I can find some free time in the next few days.





__





AI Image Noise Reduction | Shop for NoNoise AI Noise Reduction Software - ON1


Buy the AI noise reduction plugin from ON1. Our image noise reduction software easily removes noise so you can get the sharpest detail in your photos. Purchase or subscribe to the ON1 AI noise reduction plugin and start editing today!




www.on1.com


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2021)

Just found this, which is pretty good.


----------



## AlanF (Jul 7, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Just found this, which is pretty good.


He's using DxO as a plug in and complaining he can't change sharpening. Use DxO PL4 and you have both the denoise technology and the sharpening control. I do hate these long YouTubes with someone wittering away when the message could be put over quickly.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2021)

I think the PureRAW product is intended for more commercially-oriented photographers. It could be a workflow simplifier – drag and drop for those do most of their editing in PS, shoot RAW but don’t really need to tweak settings for individual shots. A wedding or portrait shoot, for example.

Most amateur photographers will get much more benefit from the full RAW conversion capabilities of DxO PhotoLab. PL4 added DeepPrime NR, which is excellent and well worth the added cost of PL Elite.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Jul 7, 2021)

AlanF said:


> He's using DxO as a plug in and complaining he can't change sharpening. Use DxO PL4 and you have both the denoise technology and the sharpening control. I do hate these long YouTubes with someone wittering away when the message could be put over quickly.


Any thought about the quality of the ON1 product (it'll cost me about $50 USD, time limited offer). I am not into PP like many here and still us Canon DPP so it seems like this could serve me well. I occasionally have used the old NIK software, working with the various colours to selectively sharpen where my brain is the AI and the results are pretty good but it's too tedious. I don't come from an optics or photographic background, unfortunately.

Jack


----------



## HenryL (Jul 7, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Any thought about the quality of the ON1 product (it'll cost me about $50 USD, time limited offer). I am not into PP like many here and still us Canon DPP so it seems like this could serve me well. I occasionally have used the old NIK software, working with the various colours to selectively sharpen where my brain is the AI and the results are pretty good but it's too tedious. I don't come from an optics or photographic background, unfortunately.
> 
> Jack


I don't have experience with ON1's Denise product, but I watched most of the video above and in almost every instance I found the NoNoise result had less detail. I currently use the DeepPrime feature of DxO PL4 in most cases, and Topaz DeNoise occasionally, and based on this video review I'd say NoNoise would be no better than Lightroom Classic. 

Full disclosure - I was a long time user of ON1 Photo Raw from it's inception, through yearly updates and the 2020 version was the last I paid for. I grew tired of buggy software that never lived up to the claim of easy migration from Lightroom. I've not been impressed with ON1 in general, so there may be unintentional bias in my observations above. Take that for what it's worth.

-Henry


----------



## AlanF (Jul 7, 2021)

Jack Douglas said:


> Any thought about the quality of the ON1 product (it'll cost me about $50 USD, time limited offer). I am not into PP like many here and still us Canon DPP so it seems like this could serve me well. I occasionally have used the old NIK software, working with the various colours to selectively sharpen where my brain is the AI and the results are pretty good but it's too tedious. I don't come from an optics or photographic background, unfortunately.
> 
> Jack


I have used Topaz Denoise. It's quite good, and if ON1 is similar it will be better than DPP.


----------



## snappy604 (Sep 24, 2021)

Well.. I ordered On1 photoraw 2022 which has their denoise engine built in and holy cow, this version fixes most of my gripes with the product (each year its been a swing and near hit, but miss).

The denoise engine is as good as topaz (which i have latest of), in some ways better as I do not have to convert my canon RAW files to another format to save. It seems so far to do a slightly cleaner noise reduction/sharpening, but its quite close. The biggest advantages so far is integration with the RAW processing and it produces way less artifacts (which I noticed with exported topaz when you try to adjust some stuff shows up that is really weird) and the color remains true (topaz often washes out things)

overall enjoying the new On1... if they could only get some R5 color profiles now..

image is ISO 2500 during day (correct exposure helps with denoising).. thought of this as mediocre, but with cropping, denoise and some adjustments it came out quite good... with really pushing boundaries like ISO 12800 (the antonov) it still will show noise.. all were handheld on R5.. the flying hummy was ISO 4000


----------

